# adaptar pantalla de portatil a pc



## Daniss1 (Jul 7, 2010)

tengo un portatil averiado, y no consigo encontrarle solucion para que vuelva a funcionar, sin embargo se que la pantalla esta perfecta, quiero usarla para conectarla a otro pc a traves de la salida de monitor, pero logicamenete el conector que lleva dentro del portatil no es el de monitor que llevan las tarjetas graficas, el portatil es un acer aspire 1680, el conector no se como se llama, enseguida subo fotos, es un conector que lleve un bloque en medio, a ambos lados del bloque se pueden distinguir todos los pines de conexion, no he cortado par ver cuantos cables lleva en total por si puedo aprovechar el conector para enchufarlo directamente al otro portatil.
agradezco ayudas.
pd: quiero usarla como segunda pantalla en el segundo portatil,


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 18, 2010)

buenas!!
http://www.maltepoeggel.de/html/tft2pc/
http://www.hardcore-modding.com/fto...c-0.html&sid=d86289e429344a747355d402a43c1aa9

espero sirva


----------



## Daniss1 (Jul 18, 2010)

pero para eso hace falta otro pc, yo quiero conectarlo a otro portatil, ya tengo la salida de vga y todo en el portatil, lo que me haria falta es conectarla a esepuerto vga... lo veo algo dificil la verdad, pero ya que el portatil no funciona no se me ocurre otra cosa que acer con la pantalla


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 18, 2010)

definiivamene seria algo complicado adaptarlo a un puerto vga ya que este es analogico y la pantalla de tu portatil son señales digitles, habriamos que preguntarle a alguien que sea mas estudiado en microcontroladores a ver si cun uno de esos vichos se puede lograr, por lo pronto solo queda buscar mas datos al respecto de tu pantalla y entender como funcioa


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2010)

Si que se puede, hay módulos para ello, pero no son pequeños ni baratos.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Sep 7, 2010)

Desiste, te va a costar menos comprar una pantalla TFT de 20'


----------

